# Hilfe bei CoolEdit benötigt



## Azzlack Massaka (4. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute bin neu sry wenn das im falschen bereich ist aber ich brauche Hilfe bei cool Edit 
ich weiß nicht wie ich das untere grüne ding wegmachen soll pls help

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2575/l4r76lv2_png.htm

also da hab ich was aufgenommen und da drunter ist nochmal was wo nix aufgenommen ist oder so beim grünen und das will ich weg haben


----------



## kalterjava (5. Juli 2011)

Hi,

kann es sein, dass du etwas Mono aufgenommen hast und Cool Edit stellt Mono so dar? Wenn du etwas Stereo aufnimmst, bzw. ein Lied reinlädst, müßte auch die untere, grüne, leere Spur ausgefüllt sein. Nur Vermutungen - habe das Programm nicht. Evtl. bist du jedoch auf einen Button gekommen, der z.B. dir die Möglichkeit gibt PAN oder VOL in der Spur anzupassen.

Vielleicht ist das jedoch auch eine Schikane, da ich oben im Fensterheader lese "Trial Version - expired"

VG


----------



## Azzlack Massaka (5. Juli 2011)

danke es geht^^


----------

